#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-25
<kelemengabor> hi dpm, I still don't see the new Natty langpacks, is that normal?
<dpm> kelemengabor, hm, I uploaded them on Friday, I think they should have made it to the archive, but normally pitti does this step
<dpm> I'll see what I can find out, but I'm not sure I'll have much time this week
<kelemengabor> anyway, thanks :)
<trijntje> Hi all, is there anybody here who is involved in the new localised images for oneiric?
<trijntje> Hi all, I've been trying to create an ubuntu-defaults-test image on oneiric, but it doesnt give me an iso. Is there any step I'm missing?
<trijntje> I've just followed the EXAMPLES section in man ubuntu-default-image. It runs without errors and generates a lot of files, but I dont know how to convert those into an iso
<RawChid> trijntje, is it a dir containing the files which should be in the iso? Maybe the tool mkisofs is handy
<RawChid> But I'm not familiar with the local images (yet)
<trijntje> RawChid: I think so, it has a folder named binary, ill google mkisofs and see if it makes sense, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-26
<dpm> good morning all
<issyl0> dpm: Morning.
<dpm> morning issyl0 :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-27
<artnay> so, umh, should LP translations now get overwritten by upstream translations (when imports are done)? I see this happening again, is it worth a bug report?
<artnay> I see my LP translations getting overwritten by imported strings which are and are not the same ones as in LP
<artnay> this makes fixing translations impossible unless the fixes are done straight to upstream
<artnay> seems to be happening with other projects than ubuntu as well, my chromium translations were overwritten by strings which were translated 6 days before the fixed one.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-28
<andrejz> hello dpm! i have a question about translation of universe packages
<andrejz> i recieved an email that fix has been commited, but i don't know how to access the universe packages
<dpm> hi andrejz, that's correct, the feature has now been implemented \o/ - now the next step is for selected universe packages to be modified and mark them as "translatable in Launchpad". But this is something that will only happen when pitti is back from his holiday in a week
<andrejz> great \o/ :)
<andrejz> i am on a holiday myself, but needed to check this out :)
<danilos> dpm, don't forget to mark them as "included in language pack" if you want translations exported by LP :)
<dpm> danilos, absolutely :)
<dpm> I'm looking forward to seeing this working
<danilos> dpm, hey, we've committed a fix, you don't expect it to work, do you?
<dpm> danilos, true, I forgot about the "commit and forget" Launchpad policy :P
<danilos> we live and die by it :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-29
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-23
<andrejz> hi all!
<andrejz> kelemengabor i am trying to find a string would you mind offering your help?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: sure, what is it?
<andrejz> The string appears at splash screen (if disk is encrypted)
<andrejz> Unlocking the disk [device name] ([LUKS disk name]) Enter passphrase:
<andrejz> if password is wrong it gives: cryptsetup: cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?
<kelemengabor> hm, I don't use encrypted disks, so I never saw this myself
<andrejz> i've looked to cryptsetup and its not there (not in .pot or in the source code - unless i made a grep mistake)
<andrejz> this is where the string appears (of course  there is a newer logo now ;) ) - http://wiki.cybersoc.info/lib/exe/detail.php/ubuntu:ubuntu-splash-crypto-support.jpg?id=ubuntu%3Aencryptedsystem
<artnay> andrejz: might be part of udisks, actually udisks2 from now on (12.10)
<andrejz> thanks for the hint
<artnay> andrejz: udisks2's translations are hosted on transifex (second hint) ;-)
<andrejz> hm, some similar strings are there but nothing mentioning cryptsetup
<artnay> btw, as of today simple scan's help is finally translatable on LP - https://translations.launchpad.net/simple-scan
<artnay> the two-year-old bug is now fixed
<andrejz> that's cool. hopefully some more 2 year old bugs with get fixed eventually
<andrejz> @artnay: if i translate simpel scan help will it get included in 12.04 ?
<andrejz> artnay: udisks is 100% translated in transifex and 12.04 uses udisks so it should be translated
<andrejz> wow, even udisks2 is translated ;)
<kelemengabor> $ sudo grep -rs "Unlocking the disk" /lib
<kelemengabor> /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions:		keyscriptarg="Unlocking the disk $src ($dst)\nEnter passphrase: "
<kelemengabor> /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions:		keyscriptarg="Unlocking the disk $src ($dst)\nEnter passphrase: "
<kelemengabor> maybe this?
<andrejz> yes, this would be the strings
<andrejz> i haven't checked the lib folder :(
<kelemengabor> and this file is from cryptsetup
<kelemengabor> andrejz: here is the trick, when you have a suspected package:
<artnay> andrejz: I'm not the right person to answer your question, dpm and/or robert ancell might know if translations of help file can be included in 12.04.1
<kelemengabor>  dpkg -L cryptsetup  | xargs grep "Unlocking the disk"
<andrejz> kelemngabor: so this searches through the whole package
<andrejz> ?
<kelemengabor> yes, and only in the files of that package
<kelemengabor> quicker than grepping /usr :)
<kelemengabor> but you need a suspect, of course
<andrejz> i just wrote it down for next time, thanks  :)
<kelemengabor> or rather five :)
<kelemengabor> andrejz: it is not impossible to include them, but we would have to be quick to translate it and arrange an SRU. I don't have time to do it this week (I'll be off to GUADEC)
<andrejz> what needs to be done for SRU?
<andrejz> bug is now reported here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1027854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027854 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "At boot some strings are not translated" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> andrejz: could you add the screenshot? might be helpful. is this 12.04? could you run apport-collect 1027854
<andrejz> yes but it's during bootup (splash screen)
<andrejz> so i am not sure how to run it
<andrejz> but it looks like this
<andrejz> http://wiki.cybersoc.info/lib/exe/detail.php/ubuntu:ubuntu-splash-crypto-support.jpg?id=ubuntu%3Aencryptedsystem
<andrejz> just a newer logo
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-24
<sagaci> quantal translations should be opening soon
<trijntje> sagaci: thats good news
<sagaci> :)
<sagaci> I think it was around july for oneiric
<sagaci> translations opening, that is
<trijntje> I'm not sure actually, we always have enough time to do translations because dutch has an active gnome team
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-27
<trijntje> any news on when translations for quantal will open?
<trijntje> any news on when translations for quantal will open?
<artnay> trijntje: should be "any time soon" - subscribe to ML at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators (unless you haven't already) and you'll know when dpm announces quantal translations
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-22
<narziss> allo
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-25
<fanys> Hello
<UbuPhillup> hi fanys
<fanys> can you tell me where I can translate the new shutdown dialog (that was introduced in Raring)?
<fanys> it isn't translated in czech
<fanys> I am member of czech translation team but I can't find it :/
<UbuPhillup> fanys: let me see
<fanys> ok
<UbuPhillup> fanys: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/cs
<UbuPhillup> fanys: okey?
<fanys> wait, sorry, i've been out for a while
<fanys> yeah, I am not talking about this, i can't find the right package to translate
<fanys> i've looked to unity, but it isn't there
<fanys> UbuPhillup: ping
<UbuPhillup> fanys: pong
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<fanys> :D
<UbuPhillup> fanys: are you sure it is not in unity ?
<fanys> i've searched through untranslated strings and it isn't there
<UbuPhillup> fanys: maybe it is translated ? but not in raring
<fanys> i am also using saucy and it is in English there, and as far as I know, our translation team leader didn't accept any translation since raring release
<UbuPhillup> fanys: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/cs/236/+translate
<UbuPhillup> fanys: write him an e-mail
<fanys> that's one of the strings, but it isn't in Raring/Saucy still, and I've recieved language pack update some days ago
<UbuPhillup> fanys: and these 6 one can review https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cs/+members#active
<fanys> yeah, I know them, but that translation is approved for a long time
<fanys> ok, thanks, i'll write him
<UbuPhillup> fanys: ;)
